# TPMS light is ON. What is the problem? Antena or sensor or something else?



## lanchinsky (Mar 28, 2011)

Address 65: Tire Pressure 
Control Module Part Number: 4F0 910 273 B 
Component and/or Version: Reifendruck 3 H05 0100 
Software Coding: 0062424 
Work Shop Code: WSC 31414 
3 Faults Found 

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 10100010 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 58 
Mileage: 106455 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.03.15 
Time: 22:57:18 

Freeze Frame 
(no units): 255.0 
Voltage: 7.40 V 
(no units): 42.0 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 

01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 11100010 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 5 
Reset counter: 29 
Mileage: 106454 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.03.15 
Time: 17:37:03 

Freeze Frame 
(no units): 60.0 
Voltage: 13.30 V 
(no units): 19.0 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 

01833 - Antenna for Tire Pressure Monitoring; Rear (R96) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 11100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 21 
Reset counter: 28 
Mileage: 106305 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2011.03.12 
Time: 20:59:29 

Freeze Frame 
(no units): 94.0 
Voltage: 13.40 V 
(no units): 142.0 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn. 
Not Recogn.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Check the tire pressure?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

rear sensor isnt giving a signal... activate the sensors by letting out air (or through vcds) then add air and reset codes. 

if the code comes back you may have a faulty sensor in the wheel.


----------

